# Brantham Industrial Estate Antics...



## PerspectiveFilms (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my first report although the explore wasn't exactly stress free and so didn't get much of a chance to take many photo's. Basically I make videos online for Youtube and a friend of mine asked if I would help his band out and make a music video, I scouted the location as well as the fort up at beacon hill and then we went down the next day to shoot it. 

We arrived managed to set up a drum kit and all the rest of the equipment up in the location no problem and then the band realised that they had forgotten the music they needed to shoot the video wonderful... So I go down to the local pub and use there wifi to download the songs, on my way back before I get to the entry poing onto the estate I get stopped by a community support officer who asks me a load of questions about a 'suspected rave' potentially going ahead around the estate, she fills out some pointless paperwork which is handed to me and then I am on my way. She then begins to poke around the estate, unfortunately some of the band members parents had brought them along and were waiting for them in the car and when they saw the police officer then ran over and told them what was going on and where there kids where fantastic... So we all get a little talking to and kicked out and the officer had to help us carry all of our equipment back to the cars and although she seemed ok about it all she wasn't best pleased when I said to her 'Thank god you found us in there or we would have had to make two trips carrying the stuff'. We then went on to the fort which was great other than the sour faced parents sitting on the sidelines... 

The location was pretty trashed to be honest with a lot of it partially burnt down in some places, although it is really interesting and well worth and explore although I would be warned its a bit of a hotspot for being caught by the police..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 15, 2013)

PerspectiveFilms said:


> This is my first report although the explore wasn't exactly stress free and so didn't get much of a chance to take many photo's. Basically I make videos online for Youtube and a friend of mine asked if I would help his band out and make a music video, I scouted the location as well as the fort up at beacon hill and then we went down the next day to shoot it.
> 
> We arrived managed to set up a drum kit and all the rest of the equipment up in the location no problem and then the band realised that they had forgotten the music they needed to shoot the video wonderful... So I go down to the local pub and use there wifi to download the songs, on my way back before I get to the entry poing onto the estate I get stopped by a community support officer who asks me a load of questions about a 'suspected rave' potentially going ahead around the estate, she fills out some pointless paperwork which is handed to me and then I am on my way. She then begins to poke around the estate, unfortunately some of the band members parents had brought them along and were waiting for them in the car and when they saw the police officer then ran over and told them what was going on and where there kids where fantastic... So we all get a little talking to and kicked out and the officer had to help us carry all of our equipment back to the cars and although she seemed ok about it all she wasn't best pleased when I said to her 'Thank god you found us in there or we would have had to make two trips carrying the stuff'. We then went on to the fort which was great other than the sour faced parents sitting on the sidelines...
> 
> The location was pretty trashed to be honest with a lot of it partially burnt down in some places, although it is really interesting and well worth and explore although I would be warned its a bit of a hotspot for being caught by the police..



Cant see anything


----------



## PerspectiveFilms (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks, I apologise for that all sorted


----------



## AllyB (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like it's seen better days. Is that a man or a woman wearing the black tights?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 15, 2013)

This place reminds me of Sheffield... a shit hole


----------



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> This place reminds me of Sheffield... a shit hole



Now now, don't don't be jealous....


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 16, 2013)

enjoyed your story and the piks . had a quick scout on your yt channel too


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2013)

interesting site,what is the memorial? thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 16, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> interesting site,what is the memorial? thanks for sharing.



It's a war memorial

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-505616-war-memorial-in-brantham-industrial-esta


----------



## leftorium (Apr 16, 2013)

according to the listing there should be bronzes on the memorial - guess they've been lost along with the names of the fallen


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 17, 2013)

according to Prettyvacant71 the plaques have been removed for safe keeping

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22264#.UW6MR0rSydc


----------



## leftorium (Apr 17, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> according to Prettyvacant71 the plaques have been removed for safe keeping
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22264#.UW6MR0rSydc



well that's good news at least


----------



## MPurbex (Apr 18, 2013)

blimey...i didnt know about this place and its fairly local...gonna have to go looksie!


----------

